# Great day of bass fishing 5-23-09 (w/ video report)



## Rando22 (May 25, 2009)

Fished Saturday with my father. We landed about a dozen or so bass. Most were caught throwing senko's. Overall a great day on the water with my father. I made a video report of the trip. I hope you enjoy.


----------

